# How to remove folds from paper?



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a folded world map that I would like to frame. 
Is there any way to smooth or remove the folds from the paper?
.


----------



## rural dreams (Jan 4, 2014)

You could try ironing it on a low setting,no steam.Spread it out on a firm surface and iron the back of the print,using a piece of plain white paper between the map and the iron.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I wet mount posters. Get a bit of masonite or tileboard the right size, dip the poster or map in water. If you want it to be removable for conservation, use a paste of rice flour as the mounting glue. If you want it permanent, mix Elmers and water 50/50 and apply to the mount with a broad brush. Lay the wet poster on the prepared mount, then use a window squeegee working out from the center to the edges, keeping the glue off the face. You can also mount to cloth backing.


----------

